
How to Solve Enforcement Challenges - drtz
https://www.arkoselabs.com/how-to-solve/?lang=en
======
drtz
I was surprised to see one of these challenges pop up for me on LinkedIn this
afternoon.

As annoying as these challenges are, I'm glad to see one asking for something
other than picking blurry bicycles and invisible crosswalks. (Yes, I'm talking
about you, ReCAPTCHA)

